# Solved: Windows ME Upgrade?



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

The family has a circa 1995 Dell PC running ME. We use it with a dial-up, only for e-mail. It works fine for this purpose. It's too small a memory to install XP.

Now we get a website from Microsoft that says I HAVE to upgrade with Windows 8 or lesser. However, it says we can only upgrade having XP and newer which of course we don't have. We understand they don't support ME but their blocking me totally from getting our email on this computer. Of course we don't use Virus protection because that also is not supported. It's a total loop.

Does anybody know how to bypass this loop and continue to use ME. We also use, and tried Opera and that is blocked also to Microsoft's demand to upgrade.

Thanks,
CP


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Do everyone on your contacts list a favour and take this machine offline. You're opening everyone you know (as well as yourself) to infection.

I suggest you:

1. Buy a $50 (or less) second hand PC at a garage sale or something

2. See if there's a local organisation that donates old equipment

3. Install a Linux distribution that's user friendly to Windows converts and set up a mail client like Thunderbird or Claws (and seeing as though you'll only be using it for email, you don't need to get into the specifics of other aspects of the operating system if you don't want).


----------



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Prune Juice.

#3 is a great idea except I can't open my browsers until I upgrade per MSFT. Thunderbird would be great!
The ? is how do I passover the MSFT upgrade URL.
CP
p.s. I don't get or give infections or viruses because I know how to use computers...I've been in computers 30 years and in the early-times, I taught programming and was an analyst.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

What email client are you using CP? Try changing over to Yahoo.com mail? Just an idea


----------



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Capt. Ron,
Flash Drive sounds good BUT the Dell (1995) has no connections for Flash (USB)...Have 2 discs LOL. We have Yahoo mail but can't get thru the upgrade order from MSFT. I'm thinking of "prune juice" it's time to scrap it. Nice keyboard, speakers, HP printer and a great Sony trinatron 20" monitor. The biggest issue is lifting the monitor, I'm thinking I get 1-800-GET-JUNK, I have to pay to get rid of it. Or I wait until my 2 Marine grandsons come home from Parris Island! I used this computer for many years until we changed it to email only. Of course I've got to remove the disc and I do have a sledge hammer!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well you can always use Outlook Express to access your email. That way you don't need to use Internet Explorer.

If you are looking to scrap it, then I would advise contacting your local recylcing center (or local government if they handle recycling) so they can advise of the best way to dispose of it.

Also maybe check with an IT Technical school. They may be able to use it for reference... I'm sure most of the kids these days haven't seen machine components before circa 2005


----------



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Couriant,

I will try this, good idea!

CP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you need help with yahoo settings, let me know


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you only want to check e-mail and browse the web, why not get an iPad instead of a computer?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> If you only want to check e-mail and browse the web, why not get an iPad instead of a computer?


Because he already has the computer.

By the way I strongly suspect the original ?website message is misleading.
I have a Windows 98 machine here and that works OK. I do have to use an older virus product on it. Also I use POP3 mail.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I realize he already has a computer now. But rather than buy a new computer, buy an iPad instead. It's far easier to use. No anti-virus required.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

why does it have to be an ipad... can use a kindle, nook, and the new windows tablet for less


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

As for the "No anti-virus required"........ I believe there are already virii for Apple products.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the iPad is the easiest to use. I don't know of any viruses for iOS.


----------



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi TonyB and Dave,
Here's the latest: I have an IPAD, PC, Windows 8 Cell and Laptop. The ME is for one of the family just for email. Couriant had a great thought which works--She can use Outlook Express--emails work perfect! Couriant can you help me to transfer the hotmail account to OE? YAHOO is fine except she wants to keep all email folders from Hotmail (Live)
CP


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I will need to check the settings... some that I found seem incorrect.


----------



## cpkish (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all! Many thanks, the problem is solved by myself (I'm ashamed, not proud). 

I still don't know how MSFT wanted the info/security, but they wanted either a cell (text) or a home phone, then it said MSFT will call right away and give me a Number Code (4 digits). I accepted the land phone option and their computer called me instantly. We put the 4 digits and it released her account immediately.


----------

